# Auto start stop not working



## Boostpatrol (Jul 30, 2013)

Just picked up a new 2016 cruze premier. The auto stop start has not worked yet and i have 100 kms on the car now. Any ideas? Even the test drive with another cruze didnt have the auto start stop working.

I checked out the manual and have found nothing. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Auto Start/Stop won't work below 41 degrees. There are other conditions that must be met as well before it will function.


----------



## BMcCruze89 (Jan 6, 2017)

Can be related to the drop in weather. If it's below a certain degree. The computer will stop auto start and run the car as regular.


----------



## Boostpatrol (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok. It was 35 degrees outside yesterday or plus 2 Celsius


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Auto Start/Stop won't work below 41 degrees. There are other conditions that must be met as well before it will function.


Here are the conditions from the Owners Manual:


----------



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

It also wont if the Check Engine Light is on, which was my case. Which also happened to be due to the electrical system because of the recall


----------



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

Anyone know why start/stop wouldn't be working? It's 46°F outside according to the car's display and just got it back from the dealer


----------



## KITTSS07 (Dec 13, 2016)

Are you running the fan? I've noticed Auto stop will not work for me if I have the heat on. When at a light if I turn the fan off (Yes AC is completely off), Auto Stop is engaged. If I turn the fan on, it starts up.
Auto Stop seems to be finicky. I can't even see how beneficial it is. For me anyway. I'm never at a light long enough to see the benefit. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

You might be right. I had the temp set to right between the blue and red and it was more towards warm when I picked it up today from service.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

lately, when I have my fan running, I turn it off when stopping to get the auto stop to work, and then turn it back on right before I want / need to get going again


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

TexasRaider94 said:


> Anyone know why start/stop wouldn't be working? It's 46°F outside according to the car's display and just got it back from the dealer


What kind of service work did you have done? It may or may not have anything to do with Auto Stop not working, depending on the work performed.

The following conditions must be met for Auto Stop/Start to function.

Initial minimum vehicle speed during the drive cycle must be 12 m.p.h. (19 km/h) or greater.Subsequent Auto Stop minimum speed may vary from 1-6 m.p.h (2-10 km/h).

Ambient engine coolant and transmission fluid temperature correlation meet specified values.

Hood switch status is closed.

Brake booster vacuum is greater than 7 psi (45kPa).

Transmission is in Drive.

Vehicle speed is less than 3 m.p.h. (5 km/h).

Engine speed is below 1,500 rpm.

Engine coolant temperature is less than 248 degrees F (120 degrees C).

Ambient temperature is greater than 40 degrees F.

No A/C compressor request from HVAC.

Battery voltage is greater than 12 V.

Battery state of charge is greater than 75 percent.


----------



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

It was the recall work but they had to actually fix the issue rather than prevent it. Then realized my temp setting was on between cold and hot and it hadn't heated the car yet. After class I turned it to cold and it worked just fine


----------



## Boostpatrol (Jul 30, 2013)

Well we got to plus 7 Celsius here in canada. My auto stop start now works. Although it seems to be touchy on when it works. It will work at a light and then the next light it wont. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

